

 iPad Day One: Big Media Mostly Playing in Free Apps, Not Paid  - aresant
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-ipad-day-one-charts-show-big-media-only-playing-in-free-apps-not-paid/

======
spudlyo
Editorializing headlines still annoy.

------
protomyth
iBooks (#1 Free App) is free but a lot of content is extra. We will have to
wait and here about book buying habits. Netflix (#2 Free App) requires a paid
Netflix account.

------
jsz0
It's a bit early to tell since most people have had their iPads less than 24
hours at this point. I like the free WSJ & NYT apps so far but I'm definitely
not ready to subscribe.

~~~
stcredzero
I tried to install the nytimes app, but only found the old iPhone app!

~~~
jsz0
For some reason it's called "Editor's Choice"

